# Side dishes for chicken curry



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm making curry tonight. Nothing fancy. Just a package of "curry" from our local asian store. Probably the Indian/Pakistani version of Hamburger Helper.









But what to serve alongside? We love rice, so we'll have rice, but what sort of vegetable? I don't have much in the house, but I can go get something. I have celery, asian radishes, frozen spinach, frozen corn and peas, tangerines, canned tomatoes, and of course, onions and garlic.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any potatos? I love sag aloo! Here is a simple version if that helps you. Cauliflower also goes beautifully with curry - either curried or on the side. I can highly recommend roasting it if you have the oven on...
Maybe you could do something more adventurous with the rice? I love mushroom pillau and lemon is lovely (add the juice and zest of a lemon instead of mushrooms).


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I never serve side dishes with curry, I always mix the veggie into the dish. Peas, cherry tomatoes, potatoes, chickpeas, carrots, onions, whatever I have on hand.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

raita is the traditional side dish with any curry at this house







along with chana masala

You could do a radish raita since you have those listed as a vegie on hand.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Usually if I make curry I don't make a side dish. THough often I make two types, such as a meat based, and then my favorite cauliflower curry since I don't always want meat


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas! I'd never made curry before, so I had no ideas.









I ended up using onions and tomatoes with the chicken, like the recipe called for. Then, I added some frozen cauliflower, the asian radishes (called muli, I think), and some green peas. We ate it with rice and raita on the side. It turned out really well, I think.


----------

